# Knightracer exterior parts or exterior mods



## Snooz3 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi all, 

I am currently looking for exterior modifications for my 59 plate GTR. Currently the car is stock exterior wise so looking to buy skirts, front lip, rear diffuser and the knightracer hybrid carbon rear spoiler. 

Thanks.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

I have their Type V Canards for sale, will be off my car in 4 weeks as it is getting wrapped.


----------

